# starting a dubia roach colony



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I am wanting to start a roach colony for my 2 beardies and gecko. 
I can get 30 adult roaches 15 of each for £14 posted, is that good?
also would they be ok in a 9ltr rub to start with? I have egg cartons heat mat and stat just wondering if there is anything else i would need other that food? 

thanks for reading.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd ask around, there are plenty of us with big colonies that could donate some or sell for cheaper than that. I have a big dubia colony that I'm looking to thin out, and could send you 30 adults in a couple of weeks for the cost of postage, if you can wait that long 

A 9L rub should be find for 30, keeping them cramped makes them breed quicker, although you will need to sort something larger out in a few months time.

How will you be offering water? Gel crystals work well, or you can offer fresh fruit and veg.

Best,
Paul


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> I'd ask around, there are plenty of us with big colonies that could donate some or sell for cheaper than that. I have a big dubia colony that I'm looking to thin out, and could send you 30 adults in a couple of weeks for the cost of postage, if you can wait that long
> 
> A 9L rub should be find for 30, keeping them cramped makes them breed quicker, although you will need to sort something larger out in a few months time.
> 
> ...


That would be great if you don't mind sending me some, I don't mind waiting a couple of weeks, will give me time to get set up. 

I was going to offer them fruit and veg but I can get some gel crystals as well.

Will I also need another tub to separate the feeding roaches to the breeding ones?

I am looking forward to doing and just hope I can do it.

Thanks for your help and a the offer.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

No problem, I've been looking to move some on as the tub is getting quite crowded!

I don't use another tub for separating them off, I just dip into the main tub whenever I need some, however that is only once every few days. If you're going to be needing them more regularly it might be a good idea to have a feeder tub too.

Best,
Paul


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> No problem, I've been looking to move some on as the tub is getting quite crowded!
> 
> I don't use another tub for separating them off, I just dip into the main tub whenever I need some, however that is only once every few days. If you're going to be needing them more regularly it might be a good idea to have a feeder tub too.
> 
> ...


cheers, just let me know when you are ready to get rid of some and i will send you my details and payment. thanks again:2thumb:


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Rub is all set up and ready to go. :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

getting 15/15 would be pointless in my eyes try get a ratio of 5female/1male they breed so much better and your not feeding roaches you dont need


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

scoob78 said:


> Rub is all set up and ready to go. :2thumb:


Good stuff, I should be able to send you some in the week beginning 21st of May if that is okay with you?

Best,
Paul


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> Good stuff, I should be able to send you some in the week beginning 21st of May if that is okay with you?
> 
> Best,
> Paul


That will be great thank you. :2thumb:


----------

